# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  which type of peanut butter do you prefer?

## Fizzy Doom

would you rather have crunchy or creamy?

----------


## L

I dislike all

----------


## WeAreStars

The Crunchy  :Evil Banana:

----------


## WintersTale

Creamy! Yum  ::):

----------


## claire74

dont like peanut butter but love eating nutella from the jar ..... yummy

----------


## Otherside

Crunchy!  ::D:

----------


## distancing

Crunchy. Used to be weirded out by the texture, but my ex converted me (was more convenient getting one type, and then it just grew on me). There's this one creamy kind with honey, though, that's delicious.

OH GOD, I just searched Google, and this exists:


 :sparkles: 

If I disappear from the board suddenly, it probably means I drowned in a jar of this stuff.

----------


## Sagan

I like uh duh crunch ^ that looks really good  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Crunchy. I'm actually surprised so many people like it! I thought I was a big weirdo. Maybe just in my family.  :Tongue: 
I hardly ever eat peanut butter though.

----------


## Frogger

> Crunchy. Used to be weirded out by the texture, but my ex converted me (was more convenient getting one type, and then it just grew on me). There's this one creamy kind with honey, though, that's delicious.
> 
> OH GOD, I just searched Google, and this exists:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I disappear from the board suddenly, it probably means I drowned in a jar of this stuff.



I'll have to try this. I normally just put honey on my peanut butter sandwitches.

----------


## WineKitty

Creamy and I like "The Bees Knees" from The Peanut Butter Company.

----------


## Eggie Mc fly

creamy

----------


## Antidote

Smooth

----------


## Equinox

The crunchy natural one with no added sugar or salt.

----------


## Air Caterpillar

> Smooth



YES, it's smooth, not creamy! I've never heard anyone call it creamy before O_o

Anyways, I prefer crunchy.

----------


## Ont Mon

I don't like Peanut Butter  ::

----------


## meeps

crunchy

----------


## Merkor

> crunchy



ewww


creamy

----------


## meeps

you're eww

----------


## whatsername

Creamy

----------


## James

Nutella all the way.  I'm convinced there a secret addictive ingredient in it.  Kind of like crack.

----------


## panda

You just reminded me to eat my daily dose of crunchy PB sandwich lol!  :Smoke:

----------


## kc1895

I swear when I saw the title "What kind of peanut..." on the forum, I thought this was a poll on what peanut character you are from Charlie Brown's peanut gallery.  I'm more a linus.

----------


## sanspants

I've never even been exposed to crunchy peanut butter, so smooth is all I know. Should I try crunchy? I'm only gonna go there if it doesn't get stuck to the teefs.

----------


## Brasilia

creme de la creme 



so creamy

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Crunchy. Preferably without an anti-separation additive (so I can spend five minutes stirring it every time I want to use it...Â¬_Â¬), no added sugar, and not too salty.

----------


## Member11

crunchy

----------


## VickieKitties

The natural kind that's not crunchy or smooth, it's like gritty.  That's the good stuff.

----------


## compulsive

Not crunchy and WITH salt. The salt free one..  :argh:

----------


## Skippy

Prefer creamy but it depends on my mood.

I like Nutella too.....n' I have some! I'm gonna go eat a whole tablespoon of it.  :XD:

----------


## Chantellabella

Definitely like crunchy. 

I hate when it sticks to the roof of your mouth.

And yes, there's a phobia for that - Arachibutyrophobia- Fear of peanut butter sticking to the roof of the mouth.

----------


## Quantum

> dont like peanut butter but love eating nutella from the jar ..... yummy



mmmm,  yes

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Nutella is my weakness.

----------

